# Ronin South Africa



## thegreypilgrim (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone have any information on Ronin, SA?

They are apparently a protection services firm, but as you can see also provide remote medic training. The curriculum seems pretty rigorous (about 16 weeks), but I'm somewhat cautious about it. Anyone have any information on it? Is it open to Americans?


----------



## Scott33 (Sep 2, 2011)

What particular course are you thinking of doing with them?


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Sep 2, 2011)

Scott33 said:


> What particular course are you thinking of doing with them?


 No idea! The Remote Medic course sounds cool, although I know there are others which wouldn't require such a drastic change of scenery for me. However, there's is like 16 weeks and includes hospital rotations which seems to add legitimacy to it. 

I'm just wondering about this organization's reputation and what sort of opportunities completing a course like this would afford someone.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2011)

Brown knows the Health Professions Council in the UK have banned people who went to Ronin applying for crendiatling as a State Registered Paramedic


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Sep 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown knows the Health Professions Council in the UK have banned people who went to Ronin applying for crendiatling as a State Registered Paramedic


 Lolz if that's true. Do you have a citation for that?


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 2, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Lolz if that's true. Do you have a citation for that?



Of course, Brown just doesn't brown around browning brown stuff out of brown ... oh wow too much brown.

*Brown takes a seat



> ...the IHCD paramedic award delivered by Ronin ... should not be regarded as an approved programme, to the extent that it had ever been approved by HPC.



source


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Sep 2, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Of course, Brown just doesn't brown around browning brown stuff out of brown ... oh wow too much brown.
> 
> *Brown takes a seat
> 
> ...


 Wow, see I interpreted this Ronin thing not as a primary paramedic training program but more as a sort of additional CME/certification. I guess people in the UK were submitting it to the HPC as the basis for licensure there?

It also seems the HPCSA had not approved of its expanded scope either. Crazy stuff.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 3, 2011)

"The hallmark of our training is the exposure which students get whilst deployed on a live Close Protection detail on a multi-millionaire in Cape Town, the city with the third highest murder rate per capita in the world."

:rofl: oh hell no.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Sep 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> "The hallmark of our training is the exposure which students get whilst deployed on a live Close Protection detail on a multi-millionaire in Cape Town, the city with the third highest murder rate per capita in the world."
> 
> :rofl: oh hell no.


 Yeah...major F that.


----------



## Scott33 (Sep 3, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> I guess people in the UK were submitting it to the HPC as the basis for licensure there?



I believe it may have been a case of prior advertising that their course, if taken in full in SA, could lead to the automatic registration on the UK HPC register. Something many brits would have jumped at, given there are little to no 'private' ways to become a paramedic in the UK at this time. I believe it worked for a while, but the deal breaker was apparently the inability for RONIN to provide clinical locations in the UK, by a UK trained, UK based provider. 

I am sure anyone who has been through a ronin course could still apply to the HPC for registration as a Paramedic via the international route, but they would be paying the same fees, and waiting on the same line of those who have applied from other countries.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 3, 2011)

International route? Awesome, that means Brown can become a UK Paramedic; have the ECSW drive the big yellow Merc box for Brown while Brown scoffs down fish and chips and plays with the satellite navigation to beat the ORCON clock ... nee naw nee naw nee naw, beep, beep, beep, oh bloody hell its not straight, go forward, no its..oh just park out front ... white base november one hundred on location ... oh hi Gareth, who called HEMS?

What, Brown has been to the UK? 

/taking the piss


----------



## Scott33 (Sep 3, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> International route? Awesome, that means Brown can become a UK Paramedic; have the ECSW drive the big yellow Merc box for Brown while Brown scoffs down fish and chips and plays with the satellite navigation to beat the ORCON clock



It's always been the case that Johnny Foreigner could apply to the HPC...

http://www.hpc-uk.org/apply/international/

As long as *all* the boxes are ticked there shouldn't be a problem. However, getting an HPC PIN number gives you no more right to work in the UK than not having one.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes this Brown knows ... again, Brown was taking the piss 

Oh and damn the Home Office and UK Border Agency has made England like the worlds toughest nation to get into ... Brown got detained for 9 hours at Heathrow because they didn't believe Brown was on holiday.

*facepalm


----------



## wandering_idiot (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't see why you don't just contact Ronin and ask them- that's free.  If they send you any correspondence that states that you will qualify for the UK certification and the UK states otherwise, they've committed fraud.

On the international scope, your 'English-speaking countries' are usually the gold standard of EMS for overseas employers-and usually the highest paid.  If you're not planning on working in your home country, it won't really matter which paramedic cert you have to work overseas.  

I will add that SA medics have a harder time due to visa issues...


----------

